# Create rhinestones in photoshop or illustrator



## Rock Candy (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone have a good tutorial I can use to create a rhinestone effect in either photoshop or illustrator. I want to use these programs to create rhinestone motifs.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,
you can use the search button on top of the page to search for related posts. Here's a great tut from Moo Spot Prints for making one in Illy:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t25584.html


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

hi,
I think I have some insight that might help. I am a tee designer but spend about 50% of my day (at my 9-5 job) designing stone and stud layouts for some high end retailers. I mostly design my layouts in Illustrator and create circles in millimeter's since studs/stones are manufactured in mm's rather than inches. I also have some artwork that looks just like a diamond. If you are interested, i would be more than happy to send you a few files.
Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.
I hope this helps answer your question.
Thanks,
jillian


----------



## Rock Candy (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the interest in helping me Jillian. I tried to e-mail you, but it got bounced back for some reason. I would love to see some of your designs. Perhaps you could e-mail me at [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## Rock Candy (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry to confuse you. I was signed in with a different name (Peanut Boutique).


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

just curious...why do you have two log in names?


----------



## Rock Candy (Mar 14, 2007)

I created the first one before I had my company name. When I got my name and website, I changed to a different name.


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

sorry it bounced back. I think my webmail was down. I will email you from my yahoo address.


----------



## vix027 (May 1, 2010)

Hi jcorron,

I would also love your help. 
After many years i have started working with rhinestones but my customers always want to see what there design will look like before i make it. 

Hope you can help. 

Regards


----------

